# 1959 Cadillac Mulsanne Phantom



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Finally got around to starting this project. Ingredients: One 59 Cadillac Seville (bagged kit) with smooshed in roof. $5.00. One ebay parts lot 57(?) Corvette. And one new 59 (pink!) Eldorado Biarritz.




























I've labeled it the Cadillac Mulsanne after the marque's prior success at Le Mans and the top end potential of the drivetrain. It will have another 8 cylinders under the hood before long. 

This began as a rather absurd fictitious factory phantom but the interior is venturing toward the "kustum dream car" realm. I've since added a kustom console, the custom buckets from an old issue AMT 67 Impala SS427 and gauges from a different early Corvette.

I always thought the ends of the 59 Eldo do not match. The rear is pure 50s Stratojet while the nose is more Liberace. The Corvette grill does not totally cure this but I feel it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Some updated pics. Whole lotta seam filling going on.




























Oh, the scoop on the rear deck is for a differential cooler, but even more so, it's Kustom!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Dang thats one L-O-N-G hood! What fer motor goin under it????? V-12?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Close! It will get a second V-8 for 16 cylinders. I toyed with the idea of 24 cylinders...1 engine up front and 2, side by side behind it. Like something out of the Hotwheels catalog. The chassis would have gotten very involved though.

I'm sort of glossing over the rest of the drivetrain. I'm not sure how this much torque would have been handled in 1959. Direct drive and massive truck parts would take it away from anything Cadillac would put on the street. So it will keep it's stock Hydromatic, to be changed out regularly, not unlike the C5R. Full floating hubs might be worth including though.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Wow that is one looooong car! Really cool kit-bashing curious to see how this one turns out!


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

I like the kit bashing going on here. That engine compartment is screaming for some V-12 Allison Power. With the Allison Powered funny car back out, or the parts pack, you may find these plentiful now.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

That's a cool idea! It is pretty close to fitting but the carb is not on it. I got the Allison years ago but never found the right vehicle for it. Makes my V-16 look rather puny.



















With a little more forethought (or reworking) it would fit this car better than most but I'll probably stick with the plan for this build. I started the Cad engine last night. Body work was getting old.


----------



## 12Blacktop (Jun 30, 2014)

Now that's different....... you have a sick mind sir.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

I get that a lot. :hat: lol


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Thats AWESOME!!!!!

That dual motor deal, the 2 made into one, what Caddy engine was one of them supposed to be? a 502? So now you got a V-16 1004 C.I.D. engine! WOW! Dual superchargers here you ought to come on that one to just feed the need for fuel.... LMAO say hello to NO MPGs!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

I think at the time Cadillac was looking at a similar idea, the 390 was the standard engine. Their proposal was to actually bolt two V-8s together. Probably never seriously intended for production but an image builder. I guess that's what the newer Cadillac Sixteen amounted to as well. It was in some Adam Sandler movie and "Real Steel" too, but I've never seen it do more than idle around if it's 1000 hp engine was running at all.

You KNOW I thought about blowers on it. Lol.

http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/...k-cadillacs-colossal-postwar-multi-cylinders/


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Haven't done a lot this week but got a solid basis for the motor. The induction may change. 




























The oil pan was useful for getting the blocks aligned. Thought about making it a dry sump and much shallower but didn't really want to "shrink" the engine. I'll add some drain plugs.

Caddy engines are weird. Those things hanging off the front carbs are the fuel pumps. They are mechanical like a Chevy but mount on the oil fill tube with the pushrod running up through the tube. That's one way...


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

you know that would have been awesome engine set up like a "Double dragster" as well!? You know what I mean? 2 V-8's that have 2 of everything, belt set ups, and the front one only being sort of "chained to the rear one, from the flywheel to the front hermonic ballancer set up.....Was a real sight to see that in real life and be said to be over 4000 HP!

So you calling the set up double 390's then?

MAN those valve covers with Cadillac written on them looks AWESOME!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, 390 X 2 seems "reasonable". The family eventually reached 429 ci. (with a lower deck height even) or Cadillac could have gone smaller. 390 is a happy medium, or should I say 780 ci.? lol.

Perhaps interesting is that Cadillac designed their next V-8 family with potential for 600 ci, but only made it to 500.

Those valve covers do look pretty boss huh. One of those rare positive things that the camera brings out. It's a very nicely tooled kit. A few vague areas but not many.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

780 C.I.D. Thats still pretty dang impressive tho!

As far as that is, the Hemi when they were headed "bigger is better" they got to I think it was 612, and stopped as the block was like gonna split! LOL So, thats all in the pour of the cast block to start with.

Which, if you want more of those Caddy Valve Covers, send me a PM on them specifically.

Nice engine build so far!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Rondo,
Just a line to say, I got your PM's, sadly, It told me your "inbox" was full................. LOL 

So, the second PM on our chat, I was unable to reply too!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

That I can fix. It really fills up fast!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Your not kiddin man! It does not take long!


----------

